# Live Feeding



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I read a funny reply "*I bet you get a boner when the piranha eats half the fish but the fish is still alive dont you*",in a past thread, and I was just curious if anyone actually feels this way about it.





















ROFL I woke this morning laughing about it so I had to share it.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

WTF







....my piranhas eating live food doesnt turn me on


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL It was most hilarious thing I have read in awhile. The poster will remain anonymous. The reply was made in response to getting enjoyment out of feeding feeders.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Hehe, funny. I put a goldfish in the tank, just before I saw this thread. But no, I can't feel anything yet


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That funny! I think it fu&king great when the fish is more then half gone and it still ALIVE! I can believe the dam little buggers can hang on.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> That funny! I think it fu&king great when the fish is more then half gone and it still ALIVE! I can believe the dam little buggers can hang on.
> [snapback]939127[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

One once had a half eaten gold last for an hour still alive. The p's were like, "Let that fu&ker die slowly." It's the best.... I bet some members are going to jump on me and think I am a sick fu8k


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i havent givin my fish live food in such a long time i dont know any more


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

SCHWING!!!!!

umm...guys...it happened....

jk


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ya...stroking myself right now to the feeder download videos...

NOT!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> SCHWING!!!!!
> 
> umm...guys...it happened....
> 
> ...










View attachment 53281


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ya...stroking myself right now to the feeder download videos...
> 
> NOT!!
> [snapback]939248[/snapback]​


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lol...


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

no i dont get hard lol but yea its f*cking dope and sh*t...it makes me think "damn that f*cker is a bad ass" but i dont get no boner lol it aint porn hahah


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ya...stroking myself right now to the feeder download videos...
> 
> NOT!!
> [snapback]939248[/snapback]​


omfg this thread is killing me


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no, the only time i really get enjoyment out of feeding my p's is when i buy a big gold fish and toss it in there. The gold fish usually lasts about oh 5-10 seconds tops and then its all over. and everybody is standing there like danm


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to fell bad for the little buggers but now its great we take bets to see how long they will live


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't feed feeders, but if the lfs was open after I get wasted at the bars...... I'd buy whatever and smash it into my tanks. I'd get a huge boner....and jizzz all over the side of the tank bhaahhahahahahaha


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

azeral26 said:


> I don't feed feeders, but if the lfs was open after I get wasted at the bars...... I'd buy whatever and smash it into my tanks. I'd get a huge boner....and jizzz all over the side of the tank bhaahhahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sh*t I should have done that last night. I was so wasted of some great ass chronic that I bet I could of zoned out on my P's ripping apart the feeders. I bet I would have nutted in my pants!!!! Oh will their always another night.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> sh*t I should have done that last night. I was so wasted of some great ass chronic that I bet I could of zoned out on my P's ripping apart the feeders. I bet I would have nutted in my pants!!!! Oh will their always another night.
> [snapback]939725[/snapback]​


----------



## pirahnasRsexy (Mar 13, 2005)

yummmmmy!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> I don't feed feeders, but if the lfs was open after I get wasted at the bars...... I'd buy whatever and smash it into my tanks. I'd get a huge boner....and jizzz all over the side of the tank bhaahhahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrmmm when I'm drunk I should stay away from my tanks.







Apparently I passed out in front of my 90







Well thats where I just woke up anyway. hehe


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

At least you didnt pass out on top of your tank or had your hand inside of it







I think you may have woken up with a few missing fingers


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Fish? Turning me on? Id have to say no to that one... Sorry


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

aint funny when you see the mess of the water


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well the results are in ........LOL.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

live feeding is hot


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well since the reurgence of the live feeding debate, I thought I'd bring this poll back for those who didn't get to vote.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It seems an interesting division exists. The poll was made based upon a silly comment someone against live feeding made.

I do not feed anything live in my tanks. The reasons I don't: 
1- Not IMO healthy for my p's. The feeder could injure my p and bring disease into the tank. I like to feed a wide variety of fish filets and shrimp.
2- To messy. It fouls the water and is difficult to clean up.

However, I find live feeding videos interesting and enjoy watching them.

One of the main arguments I hear is that live feeding vids paint a bad picture of piranha owners. Piranhas have a bad stigma because it was created by the media which portrayed them as a "killer fish". The feeding vids do nothing more than show what a piranha will do when hungry or defending it's territory in an aquarium. What's wrong with that?

It's hard for people to view a piranha as something else other than a killer fish which rips prey and carcasses to shreds. Piranhas do exhibit that behavior and you can look at it two ways. 1- (Main Public Opinion) A savage fish that rips apart its prey or 2- A beautiful fish that is an intregal part to the eco-system. More of a scavenger than a predator. Piranha owners ,mostly, are the only ones who will dig deep enough to understand #2.

I do not agree with hiding the behavior of the fish to promote a better image. Which is basiclly what people are asking you to do when their argument is "feeding vids paint a bad picture of piranha owners and the fish".

One main point is a lot of people were attracted to the piranha hobby because the general public opinion of piranhas #1 and maybe saw a feeding video. After owning them though most learned a new appreciation and understanding in large part because of the people on this site.

Therefore, I do not think feeding videos are immoral or unnecessary. Right or wrong I think they have expanded the hobby farther than it would have gotten without them.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ya...stroking myself right now to the feeder download videos...
> 
> NOT!!
> [snapback]939248[/snapback]​










that was good


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

enjoy watching and seeing that but wish they would finish what they started


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

i hate it when my p's only eat half the fish and its still alive... eat and kill the bastard i paid 10 cents for the dayam thing....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao this has gave me a new ideal for a new topic.....


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i was hangin out wit an old girlfriend, and she wanted to see carnage, so i put a goldfish in there. well they didnt it eat until hours later when she was givin me head. bonus!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i have no tent pitched over here yet maybe next time


----------

